

Google Is Launching A Company That Hopes To Cure Death - raldi
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-is-launching-a-company-that-hopes-to-cure-death-2013-9

======
sideshowPanza
This is the most exciting news I've read on HN! Go Google, these people rock!

------
a3voices
You can't cure death, you can only prevent it.

~~~
billrobertson42
Or attempt to remedy the symptoms. e.g. mummification

